# I have been modding many lights lately



## Onthebrightside (Sep 4, 2016)

I have been heat sinking, current boosting swapping leds and reflectors switching batteries and all kinds of things. I put an xlg2 into a 50 lumen bushnell pro series with a 10440 battery and the list goes on. Im really starting to enjoy it.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 4, 2016)

Good for you. It's a great way to keep the hobby interesting.
Would be great for you to post some pics of your mods.


----------



## Onthebrightside (Sep 10, 2016)

I will have to start doing that. I made a typo too. I meant an xpg2


----------

